# New to Board.



## Johnny Canuck (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Folks,
New to board. Bought a new Husky, ST327 back in Nov./18. Living in Southern Ontario Canada. Have not had to use it...yet (and it's Jan.9/19). Told wifey I was going to collect $100 from all the neighbors as I said to her If I spend the money on this Husky ...it won't snow. So trying to collect from the neighbors for making their winter so much easier.LOL
I too had the issue with NO reverse speed. Found the correction for it right here on this site. Shortened the hydro rod by about 1/4" or so. Works fine now. 
Johnny Canuck


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello Johnny & welcome to The Site!


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome to the group from South Dakota.


If they give you any push back on the $100 bucks.......threaten to sell the thing, about the time you start discussing parting ways with it, the forecast will begin to change. :devil:


Steve


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome aboard Johnny,lots of Expertise/ advise here,and a great site. 





Johnny Canuck said:


> Hi Folks,
> New to board. Bought a new Husky, ST327 back in Nov./18. Living in Southern Ontario Canada. Have not had to use it...yet (and it's Jan.9/19). Told wifey I was going to collect $100 from all the neighbors as I said to her If I spend the money on this Husky ...it won't snow. So trying to collect from the neighbors for making their winter so much easier.LOL
> I too had the issue with NO reverse speed. Found the correction for it right here on this site. Shortened the hydro rod by about 1/4" or so. Works fine now.
> Johnny Canuck


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Johnny Canuck said:


> Bought a new Husky, ST327 back in Nov./18. Living in Southern Ontario Canada. Have not had to use it...yet (and it's Jan.9/19). Told wifey I was going to collect $100 from all the neighbors as I said to her If I spend the money on this Husky ...it won't snow. So trying to collect from the neighbors for making their winter so much easier.LOL



Apparently the conditions in southern Ontario have changed within the last week in favor of that new Husky? Got er out eat'n some snow?


----------

